

How to speed up your website with just one click - usaphp
http://www.zbugs.com

======
rlobue
I tried a few sites I own and it somewhat points me into the right direction.

My biggest surprise was trying out zbug's own website which produced a rather
ironic result: <http://yfrog.com/h71e9bp>

~~~
usaphp
Hi rlobue :) You are the first one who noticed it :) That was done on purpose
since i had a www.zbugs.com as a default input text :) so people can see how
the tool works i had to leave the CSS and JS untouched and uncompressed :)
Thanks again.

------
andrewjshults
Biggest problem I'm seeing (and understandably so) is that it doesn't handle
in JS files that are inject after page load (such as all of ours are -
<http://frid.ge>) even if they are local. We do this for our cache busting
routines (we currently do a combine as part of our build process but need to
add the minify). Tried it on a side project of mine and I'm seeing the divide
by zero issue that other people are seeing. Really like the concept for
projects where I don't want to setup build scripts to do all of the
minification.

~~~
usaphp
Thanks andrewjshults for your review. You are making a good point about JS
injected files. I should modify a script in next version to make it see this
files. Thanks again.

p.s. Division on zero issue is currently being fixed.

------
pbhjpbhj
I get

"We can't find any local CSS or JS files on the site. Stay informed about a
new version of this service which will allow you to process remote files as
well. "

For my blog at <http://alicious.com>

However it lists both a local CSS and a local JS file.

Could be something to do with apache security module being enabled on that
site.

~~~
usaphp
Hi pbhjpbhj. Thanks for your review... I think that your site does not have
any local files, at least for me it shows only remote JS and CSS. Let me know
if i am wrong. Also try using www.alicious.com instead... i am having some
issues with domain detection now.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Unless I'm missing some strange definition of local files then yes it does, it
has both local js and css files and two of them were listed on the report for
me.

<http://imgur.com/HxOPr>

------
uxp
This is really cool, but anonymous users can curl the resulting archives from
the server without signing up. If you really want registered users, you might
want to hide the user's asset files behind some sort of authentication.

Also, although it seems counter intuitive to visit this site with javascript
disabled, it appears that the site does not work at all with those clients.

~~~
usaphp
Hi "uxp" thanks for you kind words. I was not too concerned about forcing
users to register. Since the main benefit for registration is on their side -
they can check the compression history and also stay up to date about new
features ( i have a lot of features coming once i get more free time)

------
usaphp
Hey guys, tell me what you think on this script and if you have any
suggestions i will be happy to implement it once i have more free time.

------
pero
It doesn't seem to factor already enabled server-side gzip compression? It
appears to only grab the files as-is...

~~~
usaphp
Thanks i will solve this issue in next release.

------
whathappenedto
Nice UI. But I don't get what is the use of the .gz files. So my javascript
files can be compressed -- but what are compressed .js.gz useful for? can I
use them in place of the .js files or something?

~~~
usaphp
Hi "whathappenedto". Thanks for your kind words. .gz files can be used in a
place of javascript and css files since all of the modern browsers support
gzip compression. You may want to add a condition statement in you code that
will check if browser supports gzip compression (some old browsers dont
support gzip) and if it does support show him gzipped version , if not - show
him just a minified version. I will post an FAQ on zbugs.com with a code
samples how to do it.

------
Yoric
_You can save: 0% in file size and 3 HTTP requests :/_

I guess there's a problem somewhere (definitely more than 3 resources on my
test page - as confirmed elsewhere on the page).

~~~
vytis
I tried wired.com and got the same result. Plus this error:

A PHP Error was encountered Severity: Warning Message: Division by zero
Filename: speed_up_results/sources.php Line Number: 5

~~~
usaphp
Thanks for the bug :) Fixing it right now :)

------
superfamicom
It doesn't seem to detect CDNs on the same base domain, like cdn1.exmaple.com
or assets0.example.com on example.com.

~~~
usaphp
Hi superfamicom, its coming in next release. It will allow people to select a
custom combination of files you want.

------
Nishank
I like how you upload the files to a CDN and provide links to them for free.
Very useful service indeed.

~~~
usaphp
Thanks Nishank!

------
OstiaAntica
Very cool concept! I definitely will use it once it supports parsing remote
assets.

~~~
usaphp
Thanks for you kind words OstiaAntica.

------
power78
"Speed Up..." that is if I didn't already merge, minify and gzip my files :)

------
apperoid
Thanks for the free CDN service.

------
dikailin
absolutely awesome!

15 minutes can save you 15% of load time on your website :-)

